# All dressed up...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of Paris in her new jacket/harness by Jodi, a/k/a chloeandj

[attachment=1104:attachment]

Not too thrilled with having anything on...
[attachment=1105:attachment]

Thought if she layed down it would come off...
[attachment=1106:attachment]

Can you tell by the look on her face she is not very happy with me?
[attachment=1107:attachment]


Bow is by Sarah, a/k/a sassy14830.

[attachment=1108:attachment]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, how cute she looks!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! Paris is so pretty!! I love the outfit too


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Very cute! I get that same expression when I take pictures of mine.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

VERY cute!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

she is QUITE a classy little lady! coco chanel would be envious!!! 
noselicks to the beautiful paris~~~









ann marie and the "ooooh i love her bow!!" buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

She looks very cute. Does she like wearing it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Paris is so adorable!







I love the jacket/harness!! Very nice!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww!







and I noticed that there a hook on her outfit for a leash! NICE!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

That is so cute!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paris looks so cute.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Precious!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paris and her outfit are very cute and stylish. I love the hook. I should try something like that for my girls.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Nov 20 2005, 06:02 PM
> *Does she like wearing it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121511*


[/QUOTE]

In a simple answer "NO" but hopefully she will get used to it and like it once it gets really cold. She doesn't like wearing anything.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments. The jacket is very well made and I will be using it instead of her harness when it gets colder. Sarah's bows are great, too. It's nice to know that anything we need for our babies is just a click away. Thanks again Jodi and Sarah.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

She looks very pretty!! Maybe she will start to like wearing things better in time.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

She looks really pretty!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris+Nov 21 2005, 10:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a simple answer "NO" but hopefully she will get used to it and like it once it gets really cold. She doesn't like wearing anything.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121712
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! Awww, poor Paris, I hope you will start to like your new coat soon.

She is a beautiful maltese and I'm so glad I got to dress her.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

if there was a vogue for puppies, paris would definately be on the cover


----------



## SandiJM (Nov 18, 2005)

Soo pretty. I love the jacket too. What a gorgous furbaby!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Paris looks just PRECIOUS


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

What class. She is beautiful


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Maybe you should show her how beautiful that she looks in a mirror and tell her. Personally I love it and it looks more comfortable than a regular harness.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww...I LOVE the coat and bow! She's looks great! Of course, I thought she was beautiful before I saw her all dressed up...she's so pretty.


----------

